
My Failures as a Grad Student at the Stanford AI Lab, and Lessons Learned - andreyk
https://www.andreykurenkov.com/writing/life/lessons-learned-from-failures/
======
lotwxyz
> One of my weaknesses as a grad student is a tendency to want to multi task
> and take on many side projects (as evidenced by the above youtube video and
> the text you are reading now).

Yeah, this is my downfall as a human being, which is why I needed to build a
singular project [0] that could be used as a sort of containment system for
all of the particular side streets, dirt roads, and barely trodden pathways
that my mind can wander into. That way, even if those ventures do not
themselves turn into anything of any practical benefit, they at least then at
least the "meta thing" in which they live is still being constantly used,
tested, and improved when necessary.

[0] [https://dev.lotw.xyz/desk.os](https://dev.lotw.xyz/desk.os)

